# Welcher Film?



## Direwolf (6. August 2003)

Ich bin absoluter Anfänger in der Fotografie. Nun fahre ich demnächst nach Dänemark und möchte in meinem Urlaub mal ein bisschen rumexperimetieren und nehme dazu die Canon EOS 500 meines Vaters mit.
Ich möchte sowohl Tag-, als auch Nachtaufnahmen, sowohl Innen-, als auch Außenaufnahmen machen. Sollte ich dazu verschiedene Filme benutzen und wenn ja welche? Es sollen Farbaufnahmen sein.

Ich zähl auf euch. Danke!


----------



## Leola13 (7. August 2003)

Hai,

Nein  

Wenn Du "normale" Aufnahmen machen willst brauchst du keine verschiedenen Filme.
- bei Nachtaufnahmen hast du ja wahrscheinlich eine Langzeitbelichtung vor.
- bei Innenaufnahmen mit Blitz !(?) (Wenn ohne Blitz und bei Kunstlicht ändern sich die Farben.)
Bei 100er bis 400er Filmen hast du da nicht viel Unterschied.
Viel wichtiger sind lichtstarke Objelktive.

Ich würde 200er Filme mitnehmen. Kodak oder wenn etwas bunter gewünscht Fuji.

Ciao


----------



## Beppone (18. August 2003)

Hi!

wenns denn noch aktuell ist..

lichtstarke Objektive wären natürlich toll. Nur denke ich, daß Du weder vor hast, gleich welche anzuschaffen (dann würdest Du keine Kamera borgen), noch daß Dein Vater welche besitzt (muß nicht sein, aber Besitzer einer EOS 500 benutzen meist EIN Objektiv, so die 28-200mm Liga). Soll nicht abwertend sein, nur eine Zusammenfassung meiner langjährigen Beobachtungen.

Mein Tip: wenn Du irgendwie an ein Stativ kommst, und sei es nur ein Mini-Tischstativ, nimm es mit und benutze es. Damit erschließen sich Dir vollkommen neue Welten: Langzeitbelichtungen sind ebenso möglich wie die Arbeit mit weit geschlossender Blende, oder Mehrfachbelichtungen, oder manuelles Mehrfachblitzen (zB um gezielt Teilbereiche anzublitzen oder einer zu geringen Leitzahl entgegenzuwirken)...

Von den Filmen her zeigen niedrigempfindlichere Filme (ISO 50, ISO 100) bessere Qualität, sprich feineres Korn, höhere Farbsättigung und -Linearität, usw.

Höhere Empfindlichkeiten bringen natürlich Spielraum bei Freihand-Aufnahmen, bei bewegten Objekten und bei der Blitzreichweite. Entscheidend für die Filmwahl sollte also Dein Fotografierverhalten, die spätere Maximalgröße der Abzüge und Dein Qualitätsanspruch sein.

Gut Licht in Dänemark

Gruß

Beppone


----------



## DLDS (2. Oktober 2003)

du musst dir natürlich auch im klaren sein, wofür welchen Film. Da viele Filmtypen unterschiedliche Dynamikumfänge haben. Somit ist ein manch anderer für Portrait besser geeignet als für Landschaften, usw....


----------



## Macek (29. Oktober 2003)

*Filme*

Benutze meistens einen FUJI Velvia (Dias) super Körnung und gute Farben.


----------

